# Base audio system: aftermarket installation of 6x9's in rear deck?



## ronbo10 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've heard enough reservation about the Pioneer upgraded sound system that I pause to drop $500 on this option. But, I like the idea of a factory install that doesn't require a hack job and destruction of the rear deck support members etc. 

My question is this: if I were to go with the baseline system, does the rear deck structure allow for a 6x9 speaker pair fitment without having to cut into the metal supports?

I have to admit, from what little I heard the baseline system didn't seem to sound too bad. Does the baseline system have the same fade-to-rear issues (i.e. volume drops off, no surround sound etc.) the upgrade system has?

Cheers,

Ron


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey there, I have a 2012 LS with 6 speaker system and yes, it does drop off some. Primarily the sound comes out the front speakers, but set my fader to 3 and just requires a small volume increase to sound better. Im just wondering the if the speakers themselves can be changed out. I have an amazing set of Polk Audio speakers thjat absolutely rock!


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

With both systems the sound seems to be front loaded. In cars with the base system there are cut-outs in the metal for 6x9's like the cars with the Pioneer system. However there is sound insulation covering that area and no cut-outs in the rear shelf so you would have to do something with both of those to install rear-deck speakers.


----------



## ronbo10 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks- that's exactly what I wanted to know. I don't want to cut into the metal support structure of the rear deck, but have no problem going through some insulation and the fiber board (or whatever material it's made of) of the shelf itself.


----------



## cvan44 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ronbo, I added Pioneer 3 Way 6x9's in the rear deck. They fit just fine, no cutting required and the car sounds so much better. They hide under the cloth part of the rear deck from the inside.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

evan how did you wire the 6x9 to act? I know in the Pioneer system, the stock deck speakers are subwoofers/bass only. But seeing as you already have a sub, did you make them act as just low/mids?

I'm interested in replacing my stock pioneers to a more beefier set to get a crispier bass at higher volume without adding a sub to the trunk but i'm not sure what to get exactly...


----------



## cvan44 (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't have the upgraded factory system so there were no speakers in the rear deck. I didn't do the install, just bought some speakers from Best Buy and had them install. 



CHUV said:


> evan how did you wire the 6x9 to act? I know in the Pioneer system, the stock deck speakers are subwoofers/bass only. But seeing as you already have a sub, did you make them act as just low/mids?
> 
> I'm interested in replacing my stock pioneers to a more beefier set to get a crispier bass at higher volume without adding a sub to the trunk but i'm not sure what to get exactly...


----------



## ronbo10 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been looking at some of the possibilities for upgrading the stock (non-factpru upgrade) stereo. Not sure if the base head unit has preamp-outs, or is the amp just built in to the unit. If it has no preamp outs you can still use outboard amps. just making sure that they have high level inputs (i.e. so you can run speaker wire from straight off the speaker terminals of the head unit right into the amp(s)). I envision, say, a 4 channel amp for the rear door speakers plus some 6x9's in the rear deck, and a 2 channel amp for the fronts. I wonder about the fade taper of the base head unit. Does it have enough output voltage to give decent volume to the rears regardless how much fade bias to the rear, or what...

Cvan, did you have to have the carpet of the back shelf pulled up, then have the 6x9's dropped in from the top? Or just mounted from the bottom via some means? I like the idea of not seeing dedicated sleeper grills- sort of a sleeper sound system. 
Are you happy with the highs output of your 6x9's mounted this way? I would think the top end would roll off because of the attenuating effect carpet has (most probably) on high frequencies.

Sounds like you are happy, and in any case having just subs in the back (a la the factory upgrade system) strikes me as a little unfair (and annoying) to the passengers in the back seat.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Well if you have a gain knob you can turn the sub/s down or off if the passengers think its too much.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been thinking about putting in some full range 6 x 9's and extending the stock feeds from the rear door speakers (abandoning the old speakers in place) to the 6 x 9's. My theory is the rear shelf area is just a better place for speakers compared to rear doors and that full range 6 x 9's will improve the sound of my base system. I would be interested how this has turned out if anybody else has tried it.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

On the canadian crutchfield website, There are only like 3 pairs of 6x9's showing compatible for the Cruze, I asked the guy on the phone from their tech support why and he said it's because of the shape of the metal cutouts in the Cruze..

I'm wondering how true this really is though.. If anyone knows a decent set of 6x9's that DO fit and aren't super expensive please let me know =) ..Also I'd prefer to put 2ways instead of 3or4ways.


I've also considered just making my own ports in the 6x9 cutouts to get more out of the 12inch sub I have in the trunk.. but I can't make up mind.


----------



## 5.0 Junkie (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going this route. Boston 6x9 for the rear and running the rear door wires to the rear deck. 

They say there aren't any quick connects for the wiring, but when I took pictures of the stock speakers, I plugged in some speakers from my 08 Mustang GT and they worked fine. I bought some of the Ford quick connects and will try them soon. 



Dale_K said:


> I've been thinking about putting in some full range 6 x 9's and extending the stock feeds from the rear door speakers (abandoning the old speakers in place) to the 6 x 9's. My theory is the rear shelf area is just a better place for speakers compared to rear doors and that full range 6 x 9's will improve the sound of my base system. I would be interested how this has turned out if anybody else has tried it.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Please let me know how the 6x9 installation works out and how it sounds when you're done.


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

Maybe someone can answer this question, I know I asked it before, but this seems a better place to ask it. Can the 6X9 subs from the upgraded system be replaced with some 3 way 6X9's?

Ok, I just checked the Crutchfield website and it says the signal going to the 6X9's is bass only so I guess I answered my own question. Guess next best way to get some high end sound to the rear of the car is to replace the rear door speakers with maybe some quality components.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

Any news on this? I was considering doing what Dale was talking about. I looked at the rear speakers (6X9) and didn't see any inductors which are used as a low pass filter on coax speakers. This would mean that the signal coming from the deck would be low pass only. Either that or (less likely) there is an inductor farther down the wiring. Usually they are mounted to the speakers though meaning there is probably a low pass filter built into the factory deck. I considered swapping the door mounted speakers and the rear deck speakers wiring so the lower frequency signal goes to the doors and the low/high signal is going to the deck. With this I could but some two or three way 6X9s in the rear deck and some 6" mid bass woofers in the doors. I know that partsexpress.com has some great no name woofers that would work (had some in my old pro sound car). Cheap neo magnet 6" speakers for about $15 a piece sound great. 

I think the reason the system is front heavy is due to the low mounting point of the rear full signal speakers located in the door. This is especially obvious when you have passangers in the back seat and their legs are blocking most of the sound. If I decide to do this, I'll submit feedback in the thread about it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Running high frequencies off the deck is a pretty bad idea acoustically. The window reflections cause all sorts of problems, and the deck pad itself will muffle a lot of that sound. There's a reason why most 6x9s are low pass only. 

If you feel that you aren't immersed enough in sound, you need to lift your front sound stage. Easier said than done though...


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

If I had the same amount of "give a ****" I used to have, I would fab up some kicks and press some woofers up under the dash beyond the bottom axis of the windshield :/. While I agree with the acoustical no no's of running highs off the rear deck (or anything at all really), I'm looking at the cleanest way of balancing things out. My pro sound setup went out the window when I had a brain fart and forgot to remove my image dynamics horns from my old car before I sold it


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

STUDLEE said:


> If I had the same amount of "give a ****" I used to have, I would fab up some kicks and press some woofers up under the dash beyond the bottom axis of the windshield :/. While I agree with the acoustical no no's of running highs off the rear deck (or anything at all really), I'm looking at the cleanest way of balancing things out. My pro sound setup went out the window when I had a brain fart and forgot to remove my image dynamics horns from my old car before I sold it


ID horns...man those are awesome. Too bad they don't sell them anymore. 

Want to make it easy (and relatively cheap) on yourself to get an incredible sound stage and a great sounding system? Sounds like you know what you'd be doing anyway. Here's what I would do if I were you. 

miniDSP + 31EQ Crossover plugin + miniDC Isolator = $150 shipped
MiniDSP kit | miniDSP
miniDC Isolator | miniDSP
Stereo Graphic EQ plug-in | miniDSP

Dayton DA-175 + Vifa BC25SC06 = under $100 shipped
Dayton Audio DA175-8 7" Aluminum Cone Woofer 295-335
Vifa BC25SC06-04 1" Textile Dome Tweeter 264-1028

Add a couple of filler items to the PE checkout like screws and speaker gasket tape, use PESAVE5 to get $5 off $100, and shipping is free over $100 anyway, and you've got one **** of an awesome sounding active setup for under $250 shipped (not including the 4ch amp you'd need). That tweeter will cross down to 2000-2500hz with a 4th order crossover and fit very nicely in the stock location, and that Dayton driver is basically a mini subwoofer. 

Raising the sound stage will work wonders for improving the balance of your system.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm waiting for my old employer to clearance out the DQXS and Matrix's they have had for years... then maybe I'll do something again


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

STUDLEE said:


> I'm waiting for my old employer to clearance out the DQXS and Matrix's they have had for years... then maybe I'll do something again


What advantage is there to the DQXS over the miniDSP? You could buy 3 miniDSPs for 12 channels of processing for the same price, lol.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

Always been partial to audio control stuff. idk why.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

STUDLEE said:


> Always been partial to audio control stuff. idk why.


miniDSP has pretty much taken DIY Home and Mobile audio by storm. $150 *shipped *gets you the miniDSP, a DC isolator board that shuts off the unit when the car's power shuts off (as well as isolates ground noise), a volume gain pot, and a plug-in. The plug-in gives you a 31-band EQ at + or - 15db, and allows you to select any crossover point, any slope up to 24db/octave, and either Butterworth, LR, or Bessel filters. That, and time delay adjustments for each individual channel up to 7.5ms in increments of .002ms. 

You really can't beat that for $150 shipped. Combine this with an RTA rig and nothing else even comes close.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

I add to Xtreme that I took "2 way advanced" plug-in that has parametric eq instead graphic one, the rest is the same of the plug-in of who is talking xtreme 

the only lack is a sub output than if you, like me, would an active system setup you may need 2 minidsp (but only one miniDC isolator).


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

how many band parametric EQ are you working with? and @xtreme, I wish about the RTA setup.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

STUDLEE said:


> how many band parametric EQ are you working with? and @xtreme, I wish about the RTA setup.


I bought my RTA setup for $125 off of a member on techtalk.parts-express.com, complete with a calibrated measurement mic and an m-audio phantom power microphone pre-amp/usb sound card, and all of the needed cables. Not a bad deal when you realize the level of precision you're getting.

To a trusted member, I might even be willing to rent mine out once I'm done tweaking my system. All you need is a laptop.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

STUDLEE said:


> how many band parametric EQ are you working with? and @xtreme, I wish about the RTA setup.


plugins have 6 band per parametric EQ, then mine have 12 bands to work with (6 per pair plus 6 per channel) the plugin of extreeme have 6 parametric bands (6 per pair only) and a graphic EQ with 31 bans per channel


----------



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

so does any 6 by 9 fit back there. I've tried the does this fit my car on a lot of sites but most don't take into account the 6 by 9 space in the back for some reason.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

speedy862004 said:


> so does any 6 by 9 fit back there. I've tried the does this fit my car on a lot of sites but most don't take into account the 6 by 9 space in the back for some reason.


The rear 6x9s aren't part of a replaceable kit. They came on the Pioneer system and were built into the brackets that held them up. It may just be that no aftermarket brackets exist for mounting rear 6x9s. I know I haven't seen any. 

Why are you looking to install rear 6x9s? For what purpose? Keep in mind that the rear deck cover is also different with the Pioneer system to allow more sound through for those 6x9s. 

If you want louder music, upgrade your front stage. If you want more bass, add a sub. There's really very little purpose for 6x9s as aftermarket speakers.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you really want the rear deck 6x9s, I would recommend swapping out the rear deck as well with the one that has the 6x9 speaker grills. There is a different rear deck in the Cruzen with the Pioneer system.


----------



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The rear 6x9s aren't part of a replaceable kit. They came on the Pioneer system and were built into the brackets that held them up. It may just be that no aftermarket brackets exist for mounting rear 6x9s. I know I haven't seen any.
> 
> Why are you looking to install rear 6x9s? For what purpose? Keep in mind that the rear deck cover is also different with the Pioneer system to allow more sound through for those 6x9s.
> 
> If you want louder music, upgrade your front stage. If you want more bass, add a sub. There's really very little purpose for 6x9s as aftermarket speakers.


Cruze16ls..
I wanted more bass without adding the weight and wasting the space of a sub. I figured some good 6*9's with a small amp to push them would give me some bass.

I did finally figure out that if i put my equalizer at Treble:3 Mid: -5 and Bass:12 
that the stock speakers do put out a decent bass sound for me. I do miss the days of a great sub though.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

you quoted Extreeme not me


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

how would you go about getting a different rear deck?


----------



## GNS1310 (Jun 14, 2014)

I have the 2014 with the six-speaker system and the pre-cut holes for the 6x9s
Since they are the sub, or low, of the system...would a 3-way 6x9 be a waste back there? I love the sound I'm getting from stock but I could use a bit more bass (I don't listen to rap or anything...but bass sounds really nice with Metallica/Pantera etc)and was thinking of dropping a couple speakers in there.
Was also thinking of going all-Kicker and replacing the 4 door speakers and maybe the tweeters 
I didn't wanna spend much, which is why I not going the big sub/amp route. I could add/replace and be below $500


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Extreme,

What do you mean by upgrading your sound stage? I am new to this and just bought my 2014 cruze yesterday but am not impressed with the front heavy sound, I would like to have it surround me more...

what is the bext way of doing this? I too, was thinking of going the 6x9 route, and I have read about the PAC unit.. with an amp, does this amplify all four speakers or is that just for installing a sub in the trunk?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jasondcruze said:


> Extreme,
> 
> What do you mean by upgrading your sound stage? I am new to this and just bought my 2014 cruze yesterday but am not impressed with the front heavy sound, I would like to have it surround me more...
> 
> what is the bext way of doing this? I too, was thinking of going the 6x9 route, and I have read about the PAC unit.. with an amp, does this amplify all four speakers or is that just for installing a sub in the trunk?


A sound stage is just that. Imagine yourself at a rock concert. The stage is what's in front of you, not behind you or to the left or right; but ahead of you. Surround sound is really nothing more than marketing hype when it comes to music. You aren't supposed to hear it behind you. The reason for this is that your ears will pick up different frequencies behind you as they will in front of you, and it will cause issues with clarity. When a system is properly designed, it feels like it is surrounding you even if the music is only coming from the front. It sounds like a proper sound stage because you hear the music everywhere although the actual stage presence is sourced from the middle of your dash. 

6x9 speakers are designed for nothing other than subwoofer use. They are not to be played full range because all you'll hear is reflections. Reflections are horrible for music, plus the sound is being muffled by the deck pad. . The PAC harness outputs 4 channels; two front and two rear. You can use this to power rear door and front speakers, or whatever combination you wish to.


----------



## Pattykmn (Jan 25, 2016)

Can I ask how you added them? I have some good 3-way 6x9 speakers that I would love to add to the front-heavy sound in the cruze I just acquired (base sound system, six speakers, none of which are in the rear deck) -- The guy at the store is telling me I would have to add a 4 channel amp too - but how would I do that with 8 total speakers?


----------

